# SeaBreeze who has made things wonderful here for all of us and is a good friend!



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey, SB, this is just a little thread to say thank you for all you do here.  You are a good friend to everyone here.  You have seen me in all kinds of moods and conditions and have been such a great helper:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Underock1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Absolutely. Helpful, even handed and posts some great stuff of her own. Thanks, SB! :applause2:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you both for your kind words. :love_heart:   Such nice folks here I'm happy I joined!  Ruthanne, I love that song thanks for posting that video!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 22, 2016)

You are most welcome SB!


----------

